# Hello....



## tagapplecorn (May 1, 2006)

I'm so happy to know that I'm not alone. I have been dealing with endo know for 5 years and still have'nt found a good doctor. I have had 4 laps and one drained cycst. The doctors want me to try depo provera but the injections are to expensive and I don't even know if the shots will help me. Every day I'm in constant pain and my cycst has come back on my left overy. My obgyn doctor said oh you cant handle a little cramping I couldnt belive that he could be so crule I just don't know what to do right now and Im so tired going from doctor to doctor.I feel like all these doctors don't know how to treat this or they look at you like you'r crazy any helpful advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Tag ~ welcome to FF 

Sorry to hear that you are struggling so much with your endo.....your doctor doesn't sound very helpful!

I'll leave you a link to the endo board......you're very welcome to join everyone on there 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,9.0.html

Take care and loads of luck,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Tag

Just wanted to send you a message to say welcome to FF!! 

I dont have or know anything about Endo (and I do feel lucky for that honestly having spoken to sufferers on here!)

But I just wanted to welcome you to the site and send you some    

Good Luck TTFN

Amanda x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi hun and welcome to the site sorry to hear u have had a tough time finding a good doctor

Good luck with everything

Kate


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Tag,

I was sad to read that you haven't had any luck with a Dr - after reading some of the postings on here, my faith has been restored.  Have a look at some specific threads and I'm sure there will be plenty of girls in a similar situation to you - the advise that I've had so far has been invaluable.

Sorry I cant help personally (I'm in the 'unexplained category') but a big dollop of luck and some hugs coming ur way!

Lady
x


----------



## Tazza (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Tag,

Just wanted to say  .

Like you i have Endo and am in pain for quite a lot if the month and it drives me mad when i go to the GP and he says things like 'it will get better once you have a baby!'  Yes please! !!!  I sometimes think that they don't realise what they are saying  

Hope get better for you and try to keep your chin up

Tazza x


----------



## tagapplecorn (May 1, 2006)

thank you everyone for replying back I so glad to be a part of this site .I have a doctors appointment tomorrow to disscus if a historectomy would be a better soulutuon for me I just cant stand feeling like this any more. but at the same time I'm nervous about getting a hysterrectomy because then I will start to meopause.


----------



## tagapplecorn (May 1, 2006)

hello tazza I wanted to ask you have you ever been on tramadol befor? I take this for my pain and it helps me lots but I get tierd of being on pills all the time. I think its really sad for doctors to keep pushing having a baby will make endo go away. It just goes to show that these doctors don't know how to handle women dealing with endometreosis.


----------



## Tazza (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Tag,

I'm not taking anything whilst i'm trying to get pregnant - am still really waiting to be formally diagnosed after my Lap & dye  It's so annoying how long the process takes - i've been going backwards and forwards to my GP for about 14 years now about my periods (pain, clotting, heaviness etc) and have constantly been told 'it's one of those things - some women get it some don't'!  They have only started investigating after i went to casulty with the pain (it was that bad) and when i mentiond that we had been TTC they took i a bit serious - however that was last June and i still haven't got anywhere!

Try to keep your chin up - sending you lots of hugs and happy thoughts!

Tazza x


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi girls 
i too am undiagnosed as to why i have to take pain killers everyday ,gp does think it is endo but will have to wait till i have had my dye test done i had got a date through for the 27th june but i have got to canell it as i will be on hoilday with work 
ifeel like a demic at times coz i moan evey day about some kind ov pain 
hope all goes okm with u all 
take care and good luck 
steph


----------



## tagapplecorn (May 1, 2006)

steph31 said:


> hi girls
> i too am undiagnosed as to why i have to take pain killers everyday ,gp does think it is endo but will have to wait till i have had my dye test done i had got a date through for the 27th june but i have got to canell it as i will be on hoilday with work
> ifeel like a demic at times coz i moan evey day about some kind ov pain
> hope all goes okm with u all
> ...


  I to suffer so much with pain on a regular basis. just recently my doctor put me on lo overal for 6 months and so far the pain is starting to ease up. I hope things get better for you swettie I know how you feel I have been there and felt like no one was helping me or they all thought I was crazy.hang in there and ask the doctor as many questions as possible regarding endo. Some doctors will just give you a pamphlet and send you on your way.hope all goes well for you take care.


----------

